# 125 gallon needs work.



## Patriot100% (Nov 12, 2011)

I found a 125 for $250 but it will need some work before it's ready. It was a terrarium with frogs or whatever so it has a sheet of glass in the middle. I was thinking of removing it, but I don't know how to remove the silicone. Should I just scrape it off or find some sort of solvent? 

Other than that I will make it my project to paint the stand black. I can't stand that ugly red. That should be fun since I never done it before.*Sarcasm* I will not keep the top as it is useless and I want lights up there. The water stain should come out easily with vinegar right? 

I might just find a new stand online, which I'm having trouble doing so far. I might pay someone to build one for me. 

Any help would be much appreciated

-Patriot


----------



## bigred35 (Apr 25, 2012)

well if you are planning to remove the glass in the middle. than you ,ite have to re move all the silicone from the inside a reseal it all.. and yes you have to light scrape with a raszer blade. i had to due that with my son's 55 gal in his room. and it works great.. 
i did it cause i wanted to make sure i had it all sealed. and no bubbles or anythng...

you mite not have to due this.. it was a pain.. but worth it in the end.. i soaked his tank with clr for a few days to get the hard water marks off.. and washed it out a few times... had no problems until he gave the fish some noodles.. they said they was hungry..lol


----------



## Patriot100% (Nov 12, 2011)

Shouldn't I only removed what's damaged by removing the unwanted glass at the bottom? I can image removing with a razor being very tiring. I'm tiring to find something that can or will dissolve it, if something like exist.


----------



## bigred35 (Apr 25, 2012)

you could try this product. i found... 
$7.48 at home depot Motsenbockers 16 oz. Silicone Latex Caulk and Foam Sealant Remover.. they also have a scrapper you can get the will help some.. once old silicone has been removed than you just reseal.. just remember to double check your seal once you take theat peace out in the middle.. if it looks good you mite not have to remove it all..
they didn't have this product in store when i did mine.. and i didn't want to wait..lol lol

they have 6 different types in al on the website.. i just typed in silicone remover.


----------



## Patriot100% (Nov 12, 2011)

bigred35 said:


> you could try this product. i found...
> $7.48 at home depot Motsenbockers 16 oz. Silicone Latex Caulk and Foam Sealant Remover.. they also have a scrapper you can get the will help some.. once old silicone has been removed than you just reseal.. just remember to double check your seal once you take theat peace out in the middle.. if it looks good you mite not have to remove it all..
> they didn't have this product in store when i did mine.. and i didn't want to wait..lol lol
> 
> they have 6 different types in al on the website.. i just typed in silicone remover.


Thanks a lot! You don't know how happy this makes me. This may be a bit easier than I thought. I owe you one.


----------



## Patriot100% (Nov 12, 2011)

Well the tank is at it's half way point. I removed the center divider and braces on the ends. Which I now know that I should have kept them on. 

Which silicone is the best to use for a tank this size?


----------

